# Zygo rescueing!!! LOL



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

I had purchased two Zygopetalums last spring->summer! One of them died and the other one lost its leaves and roots so far!!! There are three pdbs attached to each other and one seperate pbd with two little brownish growths (probably healthy growths hiding iside dried/brown bracts!!!

I treamed everything rotten, dried etc and let the pdbs dry for a day!!! Then I desided to mount it! I srayed it with some weak fertiliser in RO water and some Superthrive in the solution!!! So What do I do now?? I wait for new growths and roots and then I wter again??? The plant sits in 40% humidity and approx 20oC!!! Should I put it in low light???

PS: I did not put it in pot because the three pdbs are linked with each other upwards!!! If put in pot pbs would contact medium...

Any tip is welcomed...!!! TYIA...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2009)

Figure out why are they so stressed. Are there bugs or something?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 12, 2009)

I wouldn't have mounted it, I think I would have have placed it in a pot of lightly dampened Sphag, even if I needed to have them in at an angle. Zygos hategoing completely dry, IMHO. 
Yes, keep it shaded and see if you can get a spot with 60% relative humidity


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2009)

If I remember correctly, he got some plants during a heat wave and was away. If that's what happened I would wash the plant w/ something like physan first, then sphag, or sphag-n-bag.


----------



## nikv (Feb 12, 2009)

I grow my Zygos in medium-sized fir bark right along side my Cymbidiums. Bright, indirect light. They do fine in my back yard. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

Eric: There are no bugs, but I guess the transotation inside the apartment maybe has stressed the plant!!! I did not know how to treat it!!! Thought it would die, too, but since the pdbs are quite in good condition then I thought why not give it a try!!! (lol)

I think I will do what Ron suggested (and you Eric), but it might be difficult to suport the plant in the right position...  

Sorry for not sending any photos, but no camera so far...

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 12, 2009)

form a hairpin-like stake or two from some wire to secure it in the pot between p-bulbs. So you will pin it to the medium.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm.... Thank you Roy, I thought something like that would do the job and now you mention it... TY

I put it in a pot with leca in the bottom and filled it with sphagnum moss!!!


----------

